# 6D Review (German)



## Freelancer (Jan 13, 2013)

EOS 6D vs 5D III/II/7D/650D Lumix GH3/2

fazit:

good iso noise
resolution worse then 5D MK2 and 5D MK3
DR not that imprressive compare to older canons (well i did not expect it to be much better).

thought testing DR is a bit complicated and i don´t know if their methode is convincing.


----------



## Marsu42 (Jan 13, 2013)

Freelancer said:


> thought testing DR is a bit complicated and i don´t know if their methode is convincing.



This might not really be the ideal place to discuss this deutsches gearhead-centric review, but the dr range on the 6d is a big letdown if it's true what they discovered. Why do you think their simple approach with a greyscale chart isn't convincing?

Other than that the sharpness difference 5d2>5d3>6d might not matter much in real life, but it confirms that Canon has modified the tradeoff less noise/banding for less sharpness.


----------



## tortilla (Jan 14, 2013)

Marsu42 said:


> Freelancer said:
> 
> 
> > thought testing DR is a bit complicated and i don´t know if their methode is convincing.
> ...



Regarding the dynamic range: They don't even analyze the noise of the (low) tonal values - doesn't make much sense to me.

Anyway, as for the sensor - do we really need more reviews anyway? - I think DxO has provided enough data. I'd rather had raws straight out of camera that can be compared to corresponding raws of the same scenery from other models, so I could judge IQ by myself...


----------



## Canon-F1 (Jan 14, 2013)

Marsu42 said:


> Freelancer said:
> 
> 
> > thought testing DR is a bit complicated and i don´t know if their methode is convincing.
> ...



a wedge test is not very scientific and depends on the software you use.

you have to measure the noise to say something usefull about DR.


----------



## cervantes (Feb 21, 2013)

Traumflieger is one of the worst sources for reviews that exists. It's aimed at the very low level consumers who don't leave FULL AUTO Mode.
If you want reviews goto the digital picture or dpreview or photozone.de but NEVER Traumflieger.


----------



## wickidwombat (Feb 26, 2013)

Marsu42 said:


> Freelancer said:
> 
> 
> > thought testing DR is a bit complicated and i don´t know if their methode is convincing.
> ...



i wouldnt worry about sharpness too much
when i first got the 5Dmk3 first thing i did was extensively compare the sharpness vs the 5dmk2 using all my lenses and was upset to discover the 5d2 was sharper however after having been shooting them side by side for over a year now the 5Dmk3 raw files can be pushed around more than the mk2 files both in terms of highlight headroom and aplication of sharpening, essentially the 5Dmk3 can be sharpened more before artifacts appear. the net result is probably only noticable with pixel peeping, I would guess the 6D IQ will be similar
Note I said guess


----------



## Marsu42 (Feb 26, 2013)

wickidwombat said:


> i wouldnt worry about sharpness too much



I don't do that either anymore since I recently calculated what mp count is for what print size, and 100% pixel sharpness @20mp is seldom necessary - though very nice for some headroom in postprocessing and to play with, esp. with macro shots. Another reason is that my lenses aren't the sharpest possible - so for example with the Tamron 24-70vc it's good to have a 6d, while with a super-sharp prime or the €2000 Canon 24-70ii some might find it a little frustrating that the lens outperforms the sensor.


----------



## roseannaanna (Apr 7, 2013)

I'd rather had raws straight out of camera that can be compared to corresponding raws of the same scenery from other models.

----------------
Catch the best deals and best buy for updated daily Suits Seasons 1-2 DVD series!


----------

